# General > Biodiversity >  Broubster Leans

## r.rackstraw

I see that RSPB aims to buy Broubster Leans and they are seeking donations. This is one of the great places for Biodiversity in Caithness - especially for wildfowl - so acquisition by RSPB sounds good.
I suppose the downside is that putting the place on the map might increase disturbance.
But I support this idea and have sent my modest donation. What do others think?

----------


## Sandra_B

My Grandad was the shepherd out at Brubster (many years ago) so I spent most of my childhood running around the area. I'd be happy with any plan that stopped it from being spoiled.

----------


## Green_not_greed

Shame that its only 2km from the proposed Baillie Hill wind farm.  Planning hearing on Tuesday.  RSPB continue to oppose this development.  They are an independent body.  Not long after the SNP won their minority government, SNH rapidly withdrew their objection after years of maintaining it.  They are a government-funded body.  Conspiracy theory anyone?

----------


## spurtle

> I see that RSPB aims to buy Broubster Leans and they are seeking donations. This is one of the great places for Biodiversity in Caithness - especially for wildfowl - so acquisition by RSPB sounds good.
> I suppose the downside is that putting the place on the map might increase disturbance.
> But I support this idea and have sent my modest donation. What do others think?


The disturbance is likely to come from the Baillie Hill wind farm.  A hearing has been arranged for Tuesday - the RSPB were not even invited to attend, although they have an outstanding objection, particularly in relation to Broubster. THey did not even know about the hearing when I rang them 2 days ago. Lobby your councillors about this - it is not right that they should be excluded in this way - it is a breach of protocol which will rebound on the council when the public realise what is going on. The officials have actually recommended that it be passed.  You will be wasting your money if you contribute with a threat like that in the background.

----------


## rupert

I'm absolutely appalled at what is going on over the Baillie windfarm and the birds. Broubster Leans is a component part of the Caithness Lochs Special Protection Area - a European designation that is supposed to protect the Whooper swans, Greenland Whitefronts and Icelandic Greylag geese who use this area during their migration. Apparently, the geese and swans are known to use the area of the windfarm. RSPB's latest objection, which I have read, is really robust and disagrees on a number of points with SNH (who have withdrawn their objection, surprise, surprise). I think if this windfarm gets the go-ahead, there will be a case for going to Europe over this and all other windfarms proposed near parts of the SPA. What is the point of having a protection area if it affords no protection?

----------


## Rheghead

> The disturbance is likely to come from the Baillie Hill wind farm.  A hearing has been arranged for Tuesday - the RSPB were not even invited to attend, although they have an outstanding objection, particularly in relation to Broubster. THey did not even know about the hearing when I rang them 2 days ago.


Did you get an invite to the meeting?  Did anyone?  The meeting wasn't a secret, and it has been postponed to 14th December btw.  You had best phone them back or they'll be mightily miffed about turning up and the place is closed!

----------


## Rheghead

> Shame that its only 2km from the proposed Baillie Hill wind farm.  Planning hearing on Tuesday.  RSPB continue to oppose this development.  They are an independent body.  Not long after the SNP won their minority government, SNH rapidly withdrew their objection after years of maintaining it.  They are a government-funded body.  Conspiracy theory anyone?


The RSPB is a highly reputable organisation but it is pressure group at the end of the day.  There have been cases where they have acted like SNH and withdrawn objections, and they have even promoted proposals then objected, doh!   I don't know what is wrong with their info gathering but they do need to get their act together.

----------


## ywindythesecond

Reggy, 
Where do you get 14th December meeting date from?
ywy2

----------

